# finding car speaker sizes



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

is there any site that lists speaker sizes that came stock with a car? usually i'd just be able to look and tell, but there's a guy who i'm giving some advice to, and he doesn't know what speakers he has, or where in the car they are...

he has a 1995 oldsmobile 98 sedan.

i haven't been able to find much about this car, let alone what speakers it has. i tried crutchfield, but not only do i not trust them, but they give all kinds of speakers that WOULD fit... (for instance they list a 6.5" component, 5.25" component, etc. etc.)

thanks


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

crutchfield.com


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Jan 2 2005, 03:18 PM
> *crutchfield.com
> [snapback]2564138[/snapback]​*


Didn't you read his last paragraph fool? :twak:

*" i tried crutchfield, but not only do i not trust them, but they give all kinds of speakers that WOULD fit "*


----------



## ezcum101 (Jan 3, 2005)

Definitly crutchfield.com


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ezcum101_@Jan 3 2005, 10:47 AM
> *Definitly crutchfield.com
> [snapback]2566268[/snapback]​*


Didn't you read his last paragraph fool? :twak: 

*" i tried crutchfield, but not only do i not trust them, but they give all kinds of speakers that WOULD fit "*


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 2 2005, 03:22 PM
> *Didn't you read his last paragraph fool?  :twak:
> 
> " i tried crutchfield, but not only do i not trust them, but they give all kinds of speakers that WOULD fit "
> [snapback]2564145[/snapback]​*


lol damn my bad got in a hurry


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

you tried crutchfield?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

http://www.the12volt.com

and here is the link to the vehicle database. you may have to register, i don't remember.
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/vehicles.asp


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 3 2005, 03:55 PM
> *you tried crutchfield?
> [snapback]2567009[/snapback]​*


I do hope this is a joke! LOL


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 3 2005, 04:42 PM
> *I do hope this is a joke! LOL
> [snapback]2567483[/snapback]​*


no they have a really neat system to where you choose the car and they bring it up....crutchfield.com :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 3 2005, 09:46 PM
> *no they have a really neat system to where you choose the car and they bring it up....crutchfield.com  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2568033[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 3 2005, 07:48 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2568040[/snapback]​*


brian cant take a joke


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 3 2005, 09:49 PM
> *brian cant take a joke
> [snapback]2568044[/snapback]​*


This isn't "off topic"... I am just amazed at the ignorance I see here...
People try to help when they don't even understand the problem at hand...
Much less even bother to read the post and comprehend it...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

but it's shake and bake...and i heylped!!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

thx for the replies everyone... even if some of them weren't too helpful :-/


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jan 4 2005, 11:44 PM
> *thx for the replies everyone... even if some of them weren't too helpful :-/
> [snapback]2572136[/snapback]​*


Try NONE OF THEM were helpful, except for 1ofaknd's first post... LOL


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 4 2005, 11:59 PM
> *Try NONE OF THEM were helpful, except for 1ofaknd's first post... LOL
> [snapback]2572229[/snapback]​*


haha!!! :thumbsup:


----------

